# Photo-manipulation



## brianne5499

What can I say...I was bored and reading some photoshop tutorials and decided to give it a try....
These are stock photos of course found 
here
stock.xchng - download photo  (girl)

and here
http://fc09.deviantart.com/fs28/i/2009/245/d/4/texture_036_by_night_fate_stock.jpg


and this is the result









Not too bad for a first attempt, I'd say...


----------



## DragonHeart

brianne5499 said:


> What can I say...I was bored and reading some photoshop tutorials and decided to give it a try....
> These are stock photos of course found
> here
> stock.xchng - download photo  (girl)
> 
> and here
> http://fc09.deviantart.com/fs28/i/2009/245/d/4/texture_036_by_night_fate_stock.jpg
> 
> 
> and this is the result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad for a first attempt, I'd say...



Sweet. Have a link to the tutorial you used as well?


----------



## eric-holmes

Very beautiful


----------

